# linux-f10-pango replacement



## PeterLittmann (Sep 25, 2010)

Hello,

I just installed Fedora 10 and made a rpm from the Fedora 13 source.rpm.
Hope, this will work on your systems so that the security warning from portaudit will not longer annoy us.

You can find it on:
http://home.versanet.de/~pl-994414/FreeBSD-ports

Please test and inform me if this works for you or what could be made better.

Do you wish further linux-f10 ports?
Are there some hints/guidelines to follow, you can suggest to read?


Have a happy day

Peter, from Berlin, Germany


----------

